# Substitute Cheese



## Nienna

Help!

I'm making white cheddar scalloped potatoes with chunks of ham cooked in for dinner. Couldn't find white cheddar. Is Monterey Jack an appropriate substitute, or should I just use mozzarella? Shattered? Mr.P? Anyone?


----------



## GotZoom

mom4 said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> I'm making white cheddar scalloped potatoes with chunks of ham cooked in for dinner. Couldn't find white cheddar. Is Monterey Jack an appropriate substitute, or should I just use mozzarella? Shattered? Mr.P? Anyone?



Mozz and ham is always a good combination.

But with the potatoes...I might go with the jack...


----------



## Nuc

If you don't care about the color, use yellow cheddar. Otherwise provolone is a white cheese with similar texture and salinity.


----------



## Nienna

Nuc said:
			
		

> If you don't care about the color, use yellow cheddar. Otherwise provolone is a white cheese with similar texture and salinity.


Ah. Provolone. 
Wish you had been at the grocery with me!


----------



## Nuc

When I make mac and cheese or au gratin potatoes I just grate the scraps and ends of whatever cheese is laying around. Once it melts and gets browned they all taste good. It's a good way of using up slightly stale cheese.


----------



## Nienna

Good idea.

I like your sig, BTW. HAM tonight!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> I'm making white cheddar scalloped potatoes with chunks of ham cooked in for dinner. Couldn't find white cheddar. Is Monterey Jack an appropriate substitute, or should I just use mozzarella? Shattered? Mr.P? Anyone?





ya wanted Mr.P's or shattered's advice...so I can only give some Italian advice....prov and mozz are way to non discript in taste and the ham will over-power....so go with cheddar...does it really matter of the color? Taste vs presentation! If so ya are lost girl....what can I say!


----------



## Nuc

mom4 said:
			
		

> Good idea.
> 
> I like your sig, BTW. HAM tonight!



Actually I stopped eating meat about a month ago, but when these fools go on these absurd rampages it just makes me want to munch some bacon or ham.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> I'm making white cheddar scalloped potatoes with chunks of ham cooked in for dinner. Couldn't find white cheddar. Is Monterey Jack an appropriate substitute, or should I just use mozzarella? Shattered? Mr.P? Anyone?


Either will work Mom..sorry I didn't see this thread until just now.
I think between the two, I'd go with the mozzarella for a sub. .


----------



## GotZoom

I love cheese.  All kinds.

When I'm in the kitchen cooking, I'm always the first one to cut the cheese.


----------



## manu1959

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I love cheese.  All kinds.
> 
> When I'm in the kitchen cooking, I'm always the first one to cut the cheese.



booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  hisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## GotZoom

manu1959 said:
			
		

> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  hisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Thank you  Thank you.

I'll be here all week.

Don't forget to try the buffet.


----------



## manu1959

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Thank you  Thank you.
> 
> I'll be here all week.
> 
> Don't forget to try the buffet.



tooo mor VC beer......me love you long time


----------



## GotZoom

manu1959 said:
			
		

> tooo mor VC beer......me love you long time



Come on baby..I take you to PX.


----------



## Shattered

Personally, I'd have done with a mix of provolone, and baby swiss..  Swiss for the stronger flavor, and provolone for the texture...  But, I wasn't here to chime in, so...


----------



## MissileMan

Years ago almost every meat counter also sold this Extra-sharp white cheddar that came in a large wheel that they would slice wedges off for you.  That stuff made the most fantastic homemade Mac and Cheese.  I haven't seen any for years though.  Cracker Barrel Extra-sharp is pretty close in flavor but CB doesn't cook as well.


----------



## Mr. P

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Years ago almost every meat counter also sold this Extra-sharp *white* cheddar that came in a large wheel that they would slice wedges off for you.  That stuff made the most fantastic homemade Mac and Cheese.  I haven't seen any for years though.  Cracker Barrel Extra-sharp is pretty close in flavor but CB doesn't cook as well.


I used to buy a white Lorraine (sp) cheese that I loved. Then it comes up yellow and I cant find white anymore.

I discovered through my father-in-law who used to be an FDA creamery inspector, all cheese is white to start with, the yellow is a dye/color added. To me it changes the taste. I don't like the yellow near as much.

EDIT: FDA shoulda been USDA.


----------



## Nienna

I used the Jack, and I thought it turned out a bit too salty. Not inedible, but still, too salty. My husband liked it. Of course, he really salts his food. I'll try reg cheddar next time.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Mom, does your supermarket not sell shredded white cheddar in packages?


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Mom, does your supermarket not sell shredded white cheddar in packages?


I couldn't find it. Maybe I just didn't see it, or maybe they were out of stock. But I couldn't find it.


----------

